# Foster Birdy



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

UPDATE: New name is Cleopatra (Cleo for short)
Name could change, but for now she's Birdy! Fostering for a pit bull rescue, labeled a pointer/pit mix. Found as a stray, somewhere 1-ish years old. Settling in great so far! Photos from Thursday when I got to hang out with her at the shelter.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

You move quick 

She looks awesome. Will she be with you until she's adopted?


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Look at those freckles! She's so cute. I hope she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

SDRRanger said:


> You move quick
> 
> She looks awesome. Will she be with you until she's adopted?


 Seriously! Autumn was adopted about 10:30. Birdy was at my home about 11:15. Less than an hour! Birdy has been in the works for me for over a week, I had planned to put Autumn back at the shelter on Thursday but then her adoption plan worked out so that I'd meet her new family Saturday morning and I was not about to put her in a kennel for 2-3 days.

Birdy will be with me until adoption do us part 

She's great with the dogs, fine with the cats so far. She was scared of the tester cat (who is a b**chy cat, very "I'm a cat and so help me god you will respect me" type) but has been great with mine so far even when they're jumping and moving. Watching close to make sure. She takes their swat warning/corrections very well and backs right off.

She's been sleeping the last couple hours. She was picked up the end of August was at the shelter about a month and a half. I expect she'll sleep a whole lot the next few days, finally able to relax and get some peace and quiet.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

just lurking because I like looking at all your fosters  

Glad to hear/read about Autumn 

It will fun watching this dog blossom under your care.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She spent most of today sleeping. She'd wake up and come up and put her head in a lap, get some love and petting, then go back to lay down and sleep. In my anthropomorphizing mind, she was making sure she wasn't dreaming. Check in and saying "oh my gosh, this is real!" then going back to sleep.
(She was at the shelter 6 weeks on the concrete, sores on her joints will heal and I'll probably put coconut oil on.)









Super sweet and affectionate









Bath time! She forgets how to use her legs and insists on laying down.









Clean feets


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

She's absolutely gorgeous. I love her ticking, & something just draws me to her,I don't know what is .


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

New name is officially Cleopatra, or Cleo for short.

And I agree Jazzy, there is something very alluring about her.


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Yay for Autumn getting adopted and yay for Cleo getting a break from the shelter! Great day for everyone!


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Cleo's gorgeous! There's something in her face that makes her look very gentle.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She sure is pretty! It's a shame that shelters give dogs nothing but maybe a thin blanket to lie on. Faxon had a huge fluid filled thing on her elbow (forget what it was called) because of it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Emaciated dogs and seniors get bedding 24/7 but most other dogs don't, some do only at night. It's inconvenient and incredibly time consuming to clean out kennels if they all have beds (we have 160 kennels, and about 30 are small dog kennel with 2-4 dogs each right now)- plus most dogs just shred the bedding, and then that has to be cleaned up too and better hope the dog didn't eat any of it because then it's surgery time.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oooh Cleoooooo!

Belly love









This face kills me.









NO KAYTU DON'T TEACH HER THAT.









This makes me really, really happy. If you've ever had a foster dog (or really, had to potty train any dog) you know the frustration. Even with management and being hypervigilant there are accidents. She peed once inside yesterday which we interrupted and got her outside to finish. The rest has been outside.









Kiss on da head


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

She's really cute  I loved the bath time photos!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

What a pretty name. 

She's a doll.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Tainted, is your girl "Cleopatra" or just Cleo? Very pretty name 

We had an adventure today to the Subaru dealership for an oil change. Cleopatra did great! Friendly to everyone- I love that she's not a jumper. We practiced some basic cues and relax on a mat. Then we got burgers.

"Hey, did you know that with all this dog training stuff you barely have room for a dog in here?" (Oh and yeah that's Batman in the back window. His feet are jammed into a GoPro mount.)


















Whadda good girlie


















Their "hangover burger" is delicious. I got a gorgonzola burger, and a hickory BBQ for the husband. Look at this menu. http://annysfineburger.com/menu/burgers/


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Sibe said:


> Tainted, is your girl "Cleopatra" or just Cleo? Very pretty name


Her registered name is Queen Cleopatra.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

where did you get your leash things? Do they say adopt me on them?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PatienceandLove143

Specifically https://www.etsy.com/listing/122504...-paw-or-logo-adopt-me?ref=shop_home_active_13


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Sibe said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/PatienceandLove143
> 
> Specifically https://www.etsy.com/listing/122504...-paw-or-logo-adopt-me?ref=shop_home_active_13


thank you enabler (for making me spend more $$$ on dogs lol)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

You're welcome 

I just have two "ADOPT ME! [pawprint]" ones. They can say something different on both sides. I thought about the other side saying "PICK ME!" or something cute, but just stuck with adopt me.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

First 3 days


----------



## gatodelsol (Oct 4, 2014)

She is just beautiful! Such a sweetie. And so lucky to have landed in your home until she finds her forever family! 

Your description of her sleeping and coming to "check in" periodically sounds _exactly_ like my Rosie's first few days (well, actually, pretty much describes her on an ongoing basis!  )!! She so did not want to get out of her comfy, cushy bed, and she spent hours and hours sound asleep. But every once in awhile she'd get up, walk over, check in with me and get a reassuring head rub, then head straight back to her bed! Too cute.

Hmmmm, wonder if Rosie needs a canine companion? 

ACK! What am I saying?!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Cleopatra is going on the news tomorrow morning!! She is also going to a big adoption event this Saturday. Hope to get some serious interest!

The Kibble Nibble easy so I thought I'd try the Bob A Lot. She loves it.


















Zebulon is getting a piece she missed. What a good helper kitty.


















Lap dog. She wishes she was littler.









Also, though I usually am quick on making paracord collars for my fosters I'm holding off. Not only am I backed up on orders from paying customers, but I do love her plain pink collar and I want to see if we get serious interest from the news and adoption event before I make her a collar.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

My cats help like this too. How selfless of them lol


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

If the timing were better I would adopt her. I wish I could. She seems like a great dog.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She was perfect on the news!! Very cuddly, and a little playful.
http://www.sandiego6.com/news/sd6-i...-Thursdays-Adoption-Pet-101614-279473582.html


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

OMG, the leg going with the belly rub during her interview! I hope you get tons of interest, she seems like a total doll.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I was told they got an adoption app that looks good. They'll let me know if things continue to look good and the people want to do a meet & greet! She's going to an adoption event tomorrow too.

I don't think I shared this one? From Oct 13th. Trying to be a lap dog. She doesn't know she has a rear or back legs at all, I have to pull her up (she doesn't get on any furniture on her own).









Braided gullet stick mmm. Never bought these before, they don't last as long as bully sticks but are a fun snack.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Cleo is dressed as a witch at the adoption event today! Being handled by someone else as I have work work and more work today.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

One of the family members who has the app in. Cleo is not a jumper, must have been VERY encouraged to jump up, or paws placed up.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so in love Cleo. Fingers crossed that she finds her forever home soon!!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

She's so adorable!! If this was a few years in the future, and she wasn't on the other side of the country, I'd be very tempted to take her home. She is basically exactly what I'm going to be looking for in my next dog! Hope she finds her forever home soon!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is adorable! I hope she gets adopted soon.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

One more from the event. Home check is being scheduled for her potential adopters.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lil photoshoot today because I can't get enough of her permanent puppy eyes face. You can't help but squee and make all kinds of girly noises!


















Looking straight up


















Husband


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She looks so happy here


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Was taking all 3 dogs on our late morning walk. Huskies in my left hand, Cleop in my right as usual. Had just crossed a street and from behind a pickup truck I hear "No no nonononononono!" and collar tags jingling. I stop as whatever is coming I certainly don't want to be chased by. A tiny tan chihuahua comes bounding around the corner, couldn't have been more than 5 lbs. I know my girls and I instinctively lift Cleo's front legs up, while I think she'd be ok with a loose dog running at her face I'm not taking any chances. My girls stand there and sniff noses one by one, as the man continues walking up yelling "No! Nonono! No! No! Nono! No! Nonono!" and not actually doing anything. Chi comes around to sniff Cleop's butt and Cleop doesn't seem like she's caring about any of it so I let her down, holding all three leashes in my left hand as I'm using my right as a shield asking "Is this your dog?.... Is it yours?" but the man clearly speaks no English, so as he finally picks the little thing up I just point and say "Yours?" and he nods his head yes.. pretty sure he was there doing yard work at the house. A woman comes out of the house "Oh is he LOOSE? Did he get out?!" I holler back as I'm walking away that yes he did, and fortunately my dogs are sweet. Mushing training at its best for my huskies, they've learned to ignore dogs while in working mode!

--
Cleop needs to be involved in everything. I'm brushing Kaytu's fluffy tummy and she needs to lay on my legs.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She is sooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Being silly with the husband, and practicing her bite inhibition. She was laying upsidedown in his lap chewing his hand.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101844698671063


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Took her to meet potential adopters' dog tonight, and he did not like her at all. They're really bummed, they loved her on the news and at the event.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Took her to meet potential adopters' dog tonight, and he did not like her at all. They're really bummed, they loved her on the news and at the event.


Why didn't he like her?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Dunno. Apparently he's super social and friendly, they take him to dog parks, they'd never seen any kind of aggression from him at all. He was lip curling, baring teeth, grumbling, growling, snapping, lots of lip licks and whale eye, ears flat back, he was very uncomfortable and stressed by her.

We have friends interested.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Husband took some pics today on his new iphone









I had just given Nali a bath and was blow drying her in the bathroom as it's dark outside. So. Much. Fur.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Practice staying out of the kitchen while we're cooking.









Watching football









Spotty nose!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

First time ever in harness. Folks, we have a natural. She's a bit spazzy on wider paths and leaps back and forth as all green dogs do. She's SUPER responsive to pressure on the line which helps a lot with directionals. (Edit: Was going to take her tomorrow to run for real with Kaytu and the husky group but it's a costume run. Might be a bit much for her.)
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...228523&type=2&theater&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Cleo went to an event today. Cleo was a very good girl at the event today. Cleo had pent up energy today. Cleo had zoomies in the mud today. Cleo got a bath today.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She is such a good little spoon. I swear she'd be happy doing nothing else all day.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

AWW too cute! I love that last photo!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Modeling a Superman collar I made for a customer, I haven't made one for her.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

CLEOPATRA. Lego Emmet is HORRIFIED at what you just did. I don't know how on earth she did this, she was right behind me no more than 3 ft away and I didn't hear a thing. She has never shown any interest in carpet so I think there must have been a bug or something. Good thing carpet is being replaced before we move anyway.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Sibe said:


> CLEOPATRA. Lego Emmet is HORRIFIED at what you just did. I don't know how on earth she did this, she was right behind me no more than 3 ft away and I didn't hear a thing. She has never shown any interest in carpet so I think there must have been a bug or something. Good thing carpet is being replaced before we move anyway.


This made me laugh out loud. Bad Cleo lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Today's the day. Cleopatra is going to live on 100 acres of private CalTech property at the Palomar Observatory at the top of Palomar Mountain (think quaint modest cabin camp with close neighbors and tight-knit community, not fancy mansion- it sounded very fancy to me at first). Really, really wonderful couple with a cat.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Yay Cleo!!!!!! Congrats on another happy coupling


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So happy for her! That sounds like doggy paradise.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I miss her more than expected. Still far outweighed by the joy and thrill of her being adopted. Takes days to stop thinking "where's Cleo?"


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

First update already! "We are doing great. She is such a smart and sweet dog. She settled right in when we came home, ate her dinner and hung out with us in the livingroom. This morning we took a nice, long walk with her new friends Benny (you met) and Petey. After that we walked around and visited with the various staff here at the observatory and they were all very impressed with her and her manners."


I never cry about fosters leaving until I see photos like these. This is what gives me happy tears, because _this is_ why I foster. (Benny is the dog that looks like our DF boy Pip.. white spaniel-y something with black ticking)









Someone looks a little chilly!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome! I send pics and updates to Gypsy's foster family once a week.


----------

